# Journal bearing converted to ball bearing



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

I tried searching on this but came up empty handed. Is it possible to convert a journal bearing turbo to a ball bearing turbo?


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Journal bearing converted to ball bearing (abawp)*

As long as its the same exhaust flange it "will" work. You have to look into things that may need to be changed to make it "work" IE charge pipe (compressor housing), inlet(again comp housing), downpipe (turbine housing), and how to run coolant lines if you are going to run em. That all I can think of right now


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

^^^WTF??? i THINK he meant converting the internals of the center cartridge...
and..I dont know..


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (toy_vw)*

i think that you would need to buy a new CHRA. because its going to be quite a bit different. water cooling and all.


----------



## SlowGolf1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: (toy_vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toy_vw* »_^^^WTF??? i THINK he meant converting the internals of the center cartridge...
and..I dont know..

Ah gotcha. I was under the impression that he was going from a journal bearing to ball bearing turbo. In this case the OP would be swapping the old CHRA for a BB CHRA. Not sure what turbo he has but below is an example 
Ex
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=GTB


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (SlowGolf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlowGolf1* »_
Ah gotcha. I was under the impression that he was going from a journal bearing to ball bearing turbo. In this case the OP would be swapping the old CHRA for a BB CHRA. Not sure what turbo he has but below is an example 
Ex
http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=GTB 

Precisly what I was looking for. It was just for curiousity sake to see if it was possible.


----------

